# Bath Time



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay gave Piper a bath a few days after bring her home. Mainly to get the scented shampoo off her the breeder put on her before going home. She's so small decided to give her a quick wash down in our kitchen sink. But when I was giving the quick bath, she did like it at all.

I would like her to get use to water and getting baths. Should I just put her in a tub when the water is off and let her sniff around, then turn on the water slowly and let it fill up a bit and just let her play around? Should I do this a few times before getting into the whole soap thing?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor little Piper! Try putting a bath mat in the bath so it isn't slippy for her. I would also have the water in before she goes in so she doesn't get scared by the noise of the water filling up. I tend to keep it quite shallow and use the shower head now but when she was little I used a beaker to wet her back. Also talk to her the whole time and always have one 'reassuring' hand on her. Maybe even some treats so she is a little distracted. Good luck x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of treats and gentle talking! She will get used to it.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I guess taking baths are not natural to animals. Good ideal about adding the water first. I will try it in a few weeks when she has had more time to get settle.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Aww little Piper will get used to it. 
When I bath Pip I only fill the bath a little (about 10inches) and I use one plastic beaker to wash her & then let her chew/play with another one bobbing around in the water. This seems to keep her amused.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont fill the bath at all when I bath Lady....I just use the hand spray on her, then take it away when I scrub the soap in, then spray her down...she used to hate it, and the first few times I was more wet than she was...she now just puts up with it till it is over. lol


----------

